# Can dart frogs live without light for a couple days?



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

I am going to Chicago for 2.5 days.I was wondering if I can turn off their lights for 2.5 days.I would still have lights on,just not there flourescents.These are tricolors and vents if that helps.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

The frogs do not generally need more than ambient light. If they get normal room light during the day they will be fine. It's really only the plants that need the light.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

They will be fine w/o light for a few days or a week. You might want to look into some wall timers for the future, though. They make a big difference in plant growth, and it is beneficial to provide the frogs with a normal day cycle.


----------



## ALang423 (Oct 18, 2008)

I second the addition of timers. Great in the long run anyways.


----------



## IndianaJosh (Jun 20, 2008)

I third the timers. I could not imagine not having the timers. I have mine on a 13 hour day cycle and I have two timers. One timer is for lights, the second timer is for a heat lamp and a fan. The heat lamp and fan run from an hour before the lights come on until they come on. After that the lights come on, an hour later the heat lamp and fan comes on, then two hour break, then three hour break, then two hour break and for the 13th hour the heat lamp, fan, and the t8's all run until they shut off for the night.

Very easy to maintain and I found my timers on clearance at Wal-Mart for $4 a piece. Not bad at all.


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

I am getting a timer before I go on the trip,already found a place that has them. : )


----------



## morselchip (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm all about timers too- I am currently leaving for work at 6:30am and not getting home from school at night until 10pm.... I don't know what I'd do with my poor frogs if I didn't have timers going!


----------



## heyduke (Sep 19, 2006)

lost electricity this summer for 8 days which ment no light for the frogs. (thankfully it was a very cool 8 days)

some plants took a bit of a beating but overall...ambient lighting was sufficient.

now if your counting on your lighting as a heat source i would definately go with timers


----------



## DenZ0r (Oct 19, 2007)

heyduke said:


> lost electricity this summer for 8 days which ment no light for the frogs. (thankfully it was a very cool 8 days)
> 
> some plants took a bit of a beating but overall...ambient lighting was sufficient.
> 
> now if your counting on your lighting as a heat source i would definately go with timers


Exactly, if you have your lighting as a heat source it will be a problem if you turn them of for two days. You could always (if you have one) put a small heater in the room and make the temps a bit higher if you can't get heat from your lights.


I guess that the plants don't really suffer when the are out of light for 2.5 days. If you have ambient light it will be oke I guess. 

Of course timers will do the trick for you. 


Good luck


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

If left lights off for 'countless' weekends away over the years. No issues.

Best,

S


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

I love timers. If it weren't for timers I don't know what I'd do.

But the frogs will be fine without light. Again ambient light will suffice for the time being. I shut my lights off in the summer if the temps get excessive to reduce heat in the tanks. I do run fans over the tanks as well but sometimes when we get into those upper 90's every bit helps. So my frogs have gone without lights for 3-5 day periods without any problems.


----------

